# Favorite beers



## ocean82

Beer is a gift to mankind. It's time to celebrate it. 

What's your favorite style?

What's your favorite drinking beer? That is what beer is your go to beer for a session of drinking?

What's your all time favorite special occasion beer? 

My favorite styles have to be Belgian ales and hefeweissens. My cheap go to is Yuengling or Franziskaner Dunkelweiss if my wallet is fat that day. My all time favorite is either Gulden Draak or Chimay Blue.


----------



## daveomak

Henry's..... Oregon made.... the all time best beer I have tasted.....

Miller High Life and Milwaukee's Best.....  Guess I just like American stuff...


----------



## jrod62

stag !!!
( not for beginners) Thumbs Up


----------



## alelover

Chimay Grand Reserve(Blue) is an excellent beer. I shared a Triple Karmeliet at the NC Gathering Saturday. Even the Bud Light crowd liked it. IPAs are my favorite style. I like Porters, Stouts, Hefes, Brown Ale, some Belgians. Don't like Gueze too much. Too sour for me.


----------



## cricky101

I've been brewing for quite a while and right now on tap have a super hoppy double IPA, a German-style hefeweizen, a Vienna lager and a coffee stout.My favorites are probably hoppy IPAs, but I really enjoy a good stout of hefe too. And a crisp lager after a day of yard work (or while manning the smoker on a warm day).


----------



## terry colwell

Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat, Sam Adams Light. MooseHead Lagar.Need to find a good "cheaper drinking beer"


----------



## mdboatbum

I like IPA style beers. Over the top hoppy and full bodied. Used to be a stout drinker, but I guess my tastes have changed. Dogfish head 60 minute is one of my favorites, though I need to remember to take it easy on it. I tried the 90 a couple times and paid the price the next day. Redhook and Sierra Nevada have a couple really nice not too expensive choices as well. The Longhammer and Torpedo varieties are probably my favorites, though the ESB is an old stand by.

Of course, if I'm REALLY on a budget and/or just "drinking for sport" Natural Light or Coors Light fit the bill quite nicely and are generally "morning after friendly". Yeah, I'm getting old, I need to think not only about the taste, but the next day as well.


----------



## bdawg

I'm a BJCP sanctioned Beer Judge, so I often get this question, and my immediate answer is always the same: 

"My favorite beer is the one in my hand".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If I had to pick a single style as my favorite, I'd say Flanders Red.  Rodenbach Grand Cru is probably my favorite beer of all time.

As far as go-to beers, I'm a big fan of American IPAs and American Pale Ales, as well as Oatmeal or American Stouts.

Generally, I don't go for the biggest, most alcoholic beers, like Russian Imperial Stouts or Barleywines, though I'll enjoy them once in a while.

During the summer time, one of my favorites is Deschute's Twilight Ale, a very hoppy Blonde Ale that's sort of a cross between a blonde ale and an American Pale Ale.

My favorite lager style is probably a Helles (such as Augusteiner Brau Helles) or a Dortmunder, though I'm pretty partial to Marzen/Oktoberfest, too.

I like to drink the phenolic beers like Weizens and Belgian Strong Ales, but I'm very sensitive to the phenolics in them and they overwhelm my palate after a full pint, so

I can never judge them in a competition.


----------



## tdwester

Yard work beer hands down PBR, tastes great at 33f. Give me a Northwest super hoppy IPA the rest of the time.


----------



## ritamcd

Harpoon IPA is my one and only ... when a restaurant doesn't have it Sam Adams Boston lager will do .. if not that then a bass ale .. If I am out of state a Sierra Nevada will do ... When I was in the Portland Oregon Airport I really enjoyed the PDX Porter ..


----------



## chef jimmyj

Quick Cheap Buzz...Steel Reserve 211 24 oz. Cans.

Go To...Yuengling Lager or Black and Tan.

Got a couple of Bucks...Warsteiner or Killian's Irish Red.

Nostalgic Favs...1st Beer age 8, Stegmaier Gold Medal, First Beer with Dad age 10, Pabst Bock,  Holidays Past, Coors Winterfest aka Christmas Beer.

Latest Find...Chimay Blue.


----------



## missed-em

Whichever one is in my hand at the time of the question---Have a six pack of O'Fallon 5 Day IPA in the beer frig now that's realgood!


----------



## africanmeat

a cold and free one


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I've drank a lot of different beers over the years. 
Guinness Draught has always been , and probably always will be, my favorite.




~Martin


----------



## diesel

Cold beer.. and it doesn't have to be cold. 

I just started brewing my own beer this year.  This has opened a door to an amazing world, close to the BBQ world I already live in.  I brewed an American pale ale and also a Pilsner.

I am going to have to say that IPAs are always on the top of my list.  Dogfish head seems to do a really good job with the 90 min.  I had a 120min a while back.. pretty darn good.  All day drinking I would go with Corona light or Yingling light.

We just had another brewery open in Richmond VA.  Hardywood park craft brewery.  They are doing some really good stuff.  They have a Belgian single that is just great and the Gingerbread Stout scored a 100 with BeerAdvocate magazine.  If that means anything to anyone. 

"Don't worry, have a homebrew"


----------



## puddy

High Life


----------



## mdboatbum

RitaMcD said:


> Harpoon IPA is my one and only ... when a restaurant doesn't have it Sam Adams Boston lager will do .. if not that then a bass ale .. If I am out of state a Sierra Nevada will do ... When I was in the Portland Oregon Airport I really enjoyed the PDX Porter ..


Harpoon IPA is awesome!! I'd forgotten about that one earlier. Knew the Doyle brothers many years ago. I remember hearing that Richard had started a brewery. We all thought he was crazy :) I saw the IPA in a local store a few years ago and it's been in the rotation since. Tried a couple of the others and thoroughly enjoyed them as well.


----------



## thoseguys26




----------



## mjstewart

Fat Tire (after a day in the field)

Budwiser Chelada (on a hot day)


----------



## alelover

It's amazing that once you start brewing you get educated. Then it's hard to believe you used to drink that BMC crap.


----------



## processhead

At the moment I have a Dunkel-weitzen and a Helles on tap. Been brewing my own for about 20 years now.  I prefer German styles, but really enjoy trying lots of beers from all over the world.

Is it me, or do the same guys who do the brewing just naturally inclined to smoke meat too?


----------



## fester




----------



## michael ark

Amber bock and bass.:yahoo:


----------



## flash

Haven't found a Sam Adams I personal would buy but a few I can drink. Never more than a 3 1/2 star out of 5. Some of my favs (I have never found a 5.)

Shock Top (love it on Draft) Our go to at the bars

Amber Bock (our second go to)

Shiner Bock

Shiner Black Lager

Blue Moon Wheat

Blue Moon

War of 1812 Amber

Hobgoblin Dark English Ale

PranQster Belgian Style Ale

Moerlein Fifth

Brooklyn Winter Ale

Redhook ESB Original Ale

Rare VOS Amber Ale

Pete's Wicked Ale

Drop Top Amber Ale

Maudite Ale

Franziskamer Weussbier

Barrel Trolley Amber

Roscoe's Hop House Amber Ale

My wife and I have sampled over 180 beers now at our local ABC's doing the mix a 6 pack. Boy, there is some real crap out there.


----------



## ritamcd

Mdboatbum said:


> Harpoon IPA is awesome!! I'd forgotten about that one earlier. Knew the Doyle brothers many years ago. I remember hearing that Richard had started a brewery. We all thought he was crazy :) I saw the IPA in a local store a few years ago and it's been in the rotation since. Tried a couple of the others and thoroughly enjoyed them as well.


Yes they really do make a wonderful beer ..  They have expanded and now have a brewery in Vermont now as well ..
a local restaruant here "The Chateau" has its own IPA made by Harpoon also .. Very similar to Harpoon IPA Very good as well .


----------



## skidoojess

I live in the Kansas City area and the Boulvard Brewery has an awesome unfiltered wheat and a great pale ale and almost everyone has one of them on tap!.


----------



## whistlepig

Coors Banquet Beer. I started drinking it when wasn't sold east of the Mississippi in the 70's. A truck driver friend would bring me a couple of cases now and then. Brewed with Rocky Mountain spring water they say. Miller bought out Coors a few years ago and Coors is now brewed in Trenton, OH. About 30 minutes from home. Not sure how they are going to get Rocky Mountain spring water to Trenton, OH. But then again that's not my problem.


----------



## thoseguys26

They still brew coors in golden, co. but in oH too. I've taken the tour. Gotta love free beer!!!!!!


----------



## s2k9k

Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale


----------



## whistlepig

thoseguys26 said:


> They still brew coors in golden, co. but in oH too. I've taken the tour. Gotta love free beer!!!!!!


Its good beer. Sometimes Coors original is hard to find. I live about twelve miles from Oxford, OH. Miami University is in Oxford, OH. The college students in Oxford love Coors original. The supply is endless.


----------



## alelover

SkidooJess said:


> I live in the Kansas City area and the Boulevard Brewery has an awesome unfiltered wheat and a great pale ale and almost everyone has one of them on tap!.


Boulevard makes a real good IPA too.


----------



## moikel

Bit harder to compare from down here but I  did like that Maudite out of Quebec. Big company beer down here only when I am really thirsty .Otherwise its Coopers then the James Squire range created by Chuck Hahn who used to work for Coors before moving "down under".Really nice guy to boot.

Lot of micro brewery stuff here now & then brew your own on site in the microbrewery Ubrewit. We do a german style bock every winter.

Czech beers great in the summer,still the best makers of pilsener.


----------



## waucedah

Rolling Rock, my son says that I and 5000 sorority girls can not be wrong


----------



## pops6927

Waucedah said:


> Rolling Rock, my son says that I and 5000 sorority girls can not be wrong


Lived on Rolling Rock in college!  And Muscatel too...

Now, a Shiner is great, and supports Shiner, Texas!  Or, any other beer anyone wants to buy me, too, but I can only have maximum of 2; 3 sends me into seizures.  Spent a New Year's Eve on the bathroom floor before the ambulance carried me out after telling my wife, "Oh no.. one more won't hurt me at all... it's New Year's Eve!  Relax!"  ..........thud....


----------



## michael ark

Rolling rock was good before bush bought it and changed it.


----------



## alelover

A-B has a knack for turning decent beers into crap. All for those extra pennies. Why use barley when rice and corn will do. Disgusting.


----------



## dvdslw

Hello, I'm new to the forum but this beer thread got my attention! I am an avid beer drinker and have tried many different brews in my life thanks to a bar called Hubbs Pub which closed many years ago but introduced me to beers from around the world. Me and a good buddy went there the day they opened and saw that they had a challenge called the "wall of fame" where a person must drink 90 "different" beers in 90 days and they would receive a nice plaque on the wall, an engraved 32oz beer mug, and a nice t-shirt. We did it in 29 days! They had 59 beers on tap and 230 bottled beers as well so there was a good selection. At that time in my life, I liked all beer but now my go to is Sam Adams Boston Lager, or just about any decent IPA. In a pinch I will go for a Coors or Miller Lite especially if there will be alot of sippin to do.


----------



## bama bbq

I am starting to gravitate towards the local bre house product.  Straight to Ale is starting to put out some really good brews.  We have a liquor store who has 25 or so brews on tap for sale in half gallon and gallon jugs.   I imagine I will go by and get a gallon for the Memorial Day menu.  Cheers!


----------



## bubbonehead

I have to chime in on this one. My all time favorite is Leinenkugel Sunset Wheat. It's a Belgian Wit in style, but brewed with a lager yeast strain and a top-note of blueberry added. It's an unfiltered wheat beer brewed in Chippewa Falls, WI. I went thru a keg a month for about a year and a half. I had to switch back to the Budweiser I grew up on because I was really packing on the pounds! I pick up a six pack once in a while but it's much better on tap.


----------



## luv2putt

Hoppier the better for me...I love IPA's, especially form the west coast ...Russian River Brewing"s Pliny The Elder tops the list ...Its a BIG double IPA that is so well balanced !!!!! .............Russian River , Bear Republic , Ninkasi, Stone , Green Flash, Big Daddy, Firestone , Rogue , Laguanitas to name a few ...From San Diego to Portland ...The west coast is home of some of the best craft breweries.....Look for these  breweries as most  of them do distribute across the US !!!!!  I currently have on tap  Racer 5 ipa (bear republic , Rampage double ipa (black diamond) and my buddies home brew, a mocha porter  ...


----------



## skidoojess

You're right Bubbonehead on that! Our local grocery store Parkers has a build your own 6-pack and I tried both the honey wheat and sunset wheat and I really liked them both.


----------



## jno51

I just started brewing this year as well. American ales and IPAS are my favs right now. I WAS a bud man, and have been for many many years until now. I ran out of home brew a fews weeks back and had to drink a couple of buds and they tasted like crap. I now have three fermenting,
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 one in the keg, and two cases ready to go. I don't plan on running out again.


----------



## rich-

Morning Dave, One of my old favorites was Blitz Weinhard, brewed there in Portland, Oregon.

Untill my first heart surgery in 1982, I think I drank enough of Blitz to float the queen Mary

Rich


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Spaten or Dunkel at the local pub.






 

And with a friend.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Took my German made 3 stooges mug to the Schnitzel shack today so when i go back i can always drink from my private mug.

0.5L


----------



## alelover

I love that mug. And of course I love the Schnitzel shack. I was just at the Iron Hill Brewery up in NJ near Philly. They had the best Jaegerschnitzel I ever had. And a pretty good IPA too.


----------



## ats32

Bells Oberon

Bells Hopslam

Shorts Brewery Huma Lupa Licious

Shorts Bellaire Brown

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale

Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale

Founders All Day IPA

Founders Breakfast Stout (for the early morning smoking)


----------



## seedubxj

I have become a big fan of Russian River and their sours/lambics. Not to mention the Plinys. Was fortunate enough to try the collaboration with Sierra Nevada a few days back. Pretty limited run, but worth it if you can track it down. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've currently got a Pliny clone dry hopping right now. But it's really hard to replicate what they do over there, sine they use hop extracts during bittering and I think it's a proprietary blend.


----------



## flash

It is obvious, just as with BBQ, we all have different taste, even with beer.


----------



## bradandfay

St.Arnolds Lawnmower Ale, great summer beer. Brewed in Houston,Texas.


----------



## eyeglitch

Yea, I'm from Troy OH, you pretty much have to go to the big stores to get Coors heavy around here and they usually only have a couple 12 packs at a time. Gas stations and drive throughs forget it, it's just the silver bullet. Can't complain though, i've consumed a million Coors lights over the years lol!


----------



## eyeglitch

whistlepig said:


> Its good beer. Sometimes Coors original is hard to find. I live about twelve miles from Oxford, OH. Miami University is in Oxford, OH. The college students in Oxford love Coors original. The supply is endless.


Yea, I'm from Troy OH, you pretty much have to go to the big stores to get Coors heavy around here and they usually only have a couple 12 packs at a time. Gas stations and drive throughs forget it, it's just the silver bullet. Can't complain though, i've consumed a million Coors lights over the years lol!


----------



## flash

Shiner Bock

Shock Top

Blue Moon

Hobgoblin Dark English Ale

Moerlein Fifth

Brooklyn Winter Ale

Redhook ESB Original Ale

Shiner Black Lager

Rare VOS Amber Ale

Drop Top Amber Ale

Maudite Ale

Franziskamer Weussbier

Barrel Trolley Amber

Roscoe's Hop House Amber Ale

Some of my 4 to 4 1/2 star beers I like


----------



## luv2putt

I hear you on the Pliny !!!!!!!   I currently have on tap a Blind Pig clone that buddy brews , also have Green Flash West Coast IPA and GF Hop HEad Red....


----------



## deepholedriller

My favorite would have to be Moosehead lager, it's the oldest fully independent brewery in Canada 

Try it sometime you'll thank me


----------



## august west

Dale's Pale Ale (actually an IPA) from Lyons, CO. That and Ranger IPA from New Belgium in Fort Collins, CO. I prefer both of them from cans. Seirra Nevada Topredo 16 oz. cans as well!


----------



## august west

deepholedriller said:


> My favorite would have to be Moosehead lager, it's the oldest fully independent brewery in Canada
> Try it sometime you'll thank me


   Skunkiest beer out there. I mean that in a good way!


----------



## linguica

My favorite beer was Olimpia Beer made in Tumwater , Washington. Remember when?


----------



## rabbithutch

Beer is good!

Free beer is really good!

Some have to have it chilled to near freezing, but I enjoyed drinking pub-made bitter in a few places in the UK.  Has to be good to drink it at room temp.

I've been through a good many brew pubs.  There weren't many of them around when I was a young buck.  Mostly in those days I drank Miller High Life.

About 25 years ago, after spending some time in British Columbia, I got a taste for LaBatt's Blue.  Used to get it on tap at Ivar's clam bar on the Seattle waterfront.  I don't see it here in Texas.  Probably the most common beer here is Shiner's of one sort or another.

Great question.  Interesting thread.


----------



## gator

I'm a Seasonal Drinker. As the seasons change so do my favorites. This is one of my favorite seasons starting now, Oktoberfest! Right now a big Spaten is awesome after work. As it starts to get colder I like stouts, Maybe a Lefthand Milkstout.  When spring arrives, IPA.  Gotta love a 90 minute, Hopslam, or Hopmouth. In the summer something light maybe fruity like a strawberry blond.  All beer is good, seasonal is a great way to stay out of a rut.  Now, as a cheap goto lager you cant beat the full flavor of a PBR.


----------



## alelover

August West said:


> Skunkiest beer out there. I mean that in a good way!


It is skunky because it was exposed to light and it spoiled it. The oils in the hops turn into the same thing that skunks spray when sat in light too long.Brown bottles prevent that.


----------



## pat ferrante

samuel adams octoberfest at the time...and samuel adams harvest collection...i love fall and i love fall beer!!!!!!!


----------



## byounghusband

I gotta have me some IPA!!!  I could be considered a HOP Head.....  Sierra Nevada Torpedo is among my fave as is Lagunitas Hop Stoopid. That stuff has an IBU of 102, but I think it has a higher hop kick than others with higher IBUs.  
Shiner has some great brews and there is some of one kind or another in my fridge at most times.
I found a newer Sam Adams Whitewater IPA last week that I really like.  a Blend of White Ale and IPA.  I used to drink Cellis White a lot, but it went away...  it is similar to that with an IPA boost.

Stouts are another beer high on my list then Porters.  When I used to brew, I made a couple batches of ToadSpit Stout that wee outstanding...

I also like most of what Flash listed in an earlier post.
I am NOT an fan of the big American Domestic breweries....  But will not turn one down if a friend offers it.  But you won't find them in my fridge.

:beercheer:


----------



## cdmckane

My everyday go-to, six-pack after work beer is Old Milwaukee Light.  I really like most of the Sam Adams' seasonal brews for special occasions.  I've also taken a liking to Guinness Black Lager and Warsteiner.


----------



## mike johnson

Black I.P.A.'S hands down.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I used to like Beer , any kind... and I agree it is a gift to Mankind...BUT if you go too far ( as I did) you have to quit or go to the Brewery in the Sky.So, now , my favorite Beer is Stewart's , Mug , Frostop and any made with Real Vanilla (I'm talking Root beer) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. But I enjoy it so...You guys pick a favorite for me and enjoy it at YOUR leisure. My gift to you...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and...


----------



## mcockrell

i live in mississippi and they just recently passed a law so we could have high gravity craft beers. before july 1 we couldnt have anything over 4.2 i think it was. being a beer fan this meant that we couldnt get any of the beers that ive grown to love while traveling.

my favorite is Fat Tire (still cant get that here for some reason. fortunately memphis is only 3 hours away )

for you IPA fans (which includes me) there is a brewery in LA called Abita. they started selling an IPA called Jockamo that i am in LOVE with. if you love a good IPA then definitely give it a try.

also  if you can find it youve got to try 17 from Red Brick Brewing. i think they are out of atlanta. its  a double brown ale stored in old jim beam barrels. who can argue with that??

MC


----------



## illinoishokie

I too am a hop head, big IPA fan. Some of my favorites are Schlafly American IPA, Bell's Two Hearted Ale, Dogfish Head 60 Minute, Arcadia Ales Hopmouth, and Big Sky IPA. Also just discovered Revolution Two Fisted Ale, which is a micro craft beer out of Chicago. Anybody in our around Chicago, I highly recommend it.

Other than IPAs I like dry stouts and in the summer I like wheat beers and weizens.


----------



## kathrynn

Working on my 2nd Yuengling right now. Hubby likes the Black and tan. We both Love the Porter!  He loves the imports.....Guinness is his fav....Saint Pauli Girl too. We enjoy Killians. Like most Magic Hats. We have several local breweries here too. But day to day....Yuengling!


----------



## flash

byounghusband said:


> I gotta have me some IPA!!! I could be considered a HOP Head..... Sierra Nevada Torpedo is among my fave as is Lagunitas Hop Stoopid. That stuff has an IBU of 102, but I think it has a higher hop kick than others with higher IBUs.
> Shiner has some great brews and there is some of one kind or another in my fridge at most times.
> I found a newer Sam Adams Whitewater IPA last week that I really like. a Blend of White Ale and IPA. I used to drink Cellis White a lot, but it went away... it is similar to that with an IPA boost.
> Stouts are another beer high on my list then Porters. When I used to brew, I made a couple batches of ToadSpit Stout that wee outstanding...
> I also like most of what Flash listed in an earlier post.
> I am NOT an fan of the big American Domestic breweries.... But will not turn one down if a friend offers it. But you won't find them in my fridge.


Thanks, but we are all different for sure. I only gave Sierra Nevada Torpedo a 2 3/4 star.  Our fav (wife and I) Lagunita so far is Censored. Have not seen the Stoopid yet, but did try their Lil Sumpin and was disappointed.  Wife and I have tried 25 more beers since my last post and the best we came up with so far was Founding Fathers Lager and it only rated a *** 1/2 +. Got 7 more in waiting though, so will let you know. We are not big fans of the bitter (hoppy?) after taste.  Anyone know of a good Beer App for my Droid?


----------



## redneckman

My sister got me into trying and enjoying the craft beer industry.  My favorite beer of all time currently is Maggie's Irish Red from Soo Brewing Company in Sault Ste Marie, MI.  I also enjoy many other kinds of beers.  Founders has some great beers along with hopcat.  Red Banshee from a colorado brewery is great too!


----------



## luv2putt

image.jpg



__ luv2putt
__ Dec 16, 2012


----------



## ocean82

New favorites:

Dogfish Head 90min IPA
Trappistes Rochefort 10


----------



## 1beezer

free


----------



## humdinger

HOPSLAM.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012








IllinoisHokie said:


> I too am a hop head, big IPA fan. Some of my favorites are Schlafly American IPA, Bell's Two Hearted Ale, Dogfish Head 60 Minute, Arcadia Ales Hopmouth, and Big Sky IPA. Also just discovered Revolution Two Fisted Ale, which is a micro craft beer out of Chicago. Anybody in our around Chicago, I highly recommend it.
> Other than IPAs I like dry stouts and in the summer I like wheat beers and weizens.


Since you quoted "Bells", I would recommend you try as hard as you can to find  Bell's *Hopslam* Ale (American Double / Imperial IPA). It's very expensive but VERY good. Perfect bitterness with amazing finish and after taste. It is easily my go-to special occasion beer if I can find it.

Molson Canadian for everyday drinking (Molson Export if I can get my Canadian friends to bring it across the border)


----------



## nivekd

Gettin' ready to brew up a light Mexican style beer for my daughter this week and then an Irish stout after that. But, yeah, the one in my hand is my favorite.


----------



## vertigo91

Based on my avatar pic, I have to go with Miller High Life. I drank Budweiser for years, but have been living the High Life for a year now, and I question why it took me so long to switch!!

As long as the brew is cold, the Q is hot, and the tunes are righteous, so am I!!

Tim


----------



## buckshot500

My favorite beer is Samichlaus Bier, hands down #1.

Other favorites include

De Dolle Dulle Teve (Mad Bitch)

Victory Brewery's V-12 and Golden Monkey. Also all their other beers too.

Nostradamus

everything I tried from Thomas creek brewery

Same thing for Flying Fish brewery, Paulaner, Dogfish head, Brewry Ommegang,

Hacker-Pschorr, Saranac, Sam Adams, Chimay and Delirium.

Lucifer

Not that I've really tried all that many.


----------



## karscot

Draft Guinness by far my favourite and Newcastle Brown my secondary.


----------



## bakedbean1970

Living in Colorado I have the treat of great beers in every little town.  My favorite large brewery beer would be 1554 from new belgium brewing.  However I am an all grain brewer so my second fav is whats on tap in the garage.  Usually a stout or robust porter this time of year.


----------



## flash

buckshot500 said:


> My favorite beer is Samichlaus Bier, hands down #1.
> 
> Other favorites include
> 
> De Dolle Dulle Teve (Mad Bitch)
> 
> Victory Brewery's V-12 and Golden Monkey. Also all their other beers too.
> 
> Nostradamus
> 
> everything I tried from Thomas creek brewery
> 
> Same thing for Flying Fish brewery, Paulaner, Dogfish head, Brewry Ommegang,
> 
> Hacker-Pschorr, Saranac, Sam Adams, Chimay and Delirium.
> 
> Lucifer
> 
> Not that I've really tried all that many.


You lost me at Sam Adams


----------



## bdawg

Just curious, What is it that you consider to be bad about Sam Adams (I assume you mean the Boston Lager)?


----------



## flash

BDawg said:


> Just curious, What is it that you consider to be bad about Sam Adams (I assume you mean the Boston Lager)?


Not saying they are BAD beer, just kinda average. My wife and I rate those we tested from a 1 to 5 star. Of course I have never given anything a 5, but we do have some 4's and 4 1/2's. Most of the SA beers never achieved more than a 3 1/2. This to us, means they are drinkable, but we just would not buy them ourselves. Probably our favorites of theirs are Alpine Spring, Double Bock, Winter Lager and Brown Ale. The worst, Pale Ale and Honey Lager.  Boston Lager we gave a 3 1/4.

But as I stated earlier, to each their own. We all have different taste.


----------



## hooligan8403

Flash said:


> Thanks, but we are all different for sure. I only gave Sierra Nevada Torpedo a 2 3/4 star.  Our fav (wife and I) Lagunita so far is Censored. Have not seen the Stoopid yet, but did try their Lil Sumpin and was disappointed.  Wife and I have tried 25 more beers since my last post and the best we came up with so far was Founding Fathers Lager and it only rated a *** 1/2 +. Got 7 more in waiting though, so will let you know. We are not big fans of the bitter (hoppy?) after taste.  Anyone know of a good Beer App for my Droid?


I use untappd to rate beers and keep up with what I like and dont like. Having tried over 300 beers or so at least it gets kind of complicated eventually. Finally got the wife on it so she can keep track of the ones she likes as well.


----------



## flash

Hooligan8403 said:


> I use untappd to rate beers and keep up with what I like and dont like. Having tried over 300 beers or so at least it gets kind of complicated eventually. Finally got the wife on it so she can keep track of the ones she likes as well.


The funny part is you know after so much time and so many beers, you may go back to one of your 4's and now call it a 3 or vise versa. Our taste changes.


----------



## lu1847

africanmeat said:


> a cold and free one:biggrin:



I'm with this guy!  Over the years I've tried and loved many different beers.  Ive come to the conclusion there are several I wouldn't buy but none I wouldn't drink if someone offered me a cold one.  

However I prefer a lager over an ale.


----------



## smokinclt

#1. Weihenstephaner Kristall Weissbier

#2. Anything but bud, mich, miller.. blahhh 

#3. In a pinch - The cold kind

Doug


----------



## hooligan8403

Flash said:


> The funny part is you know after so much time and so many beers, you may go back to one of your 4's and now call it a 3 or vise versa. Our taste changes.


Yeah thats what Iv noticed with some of the beers that I used to like or even was able to drink and now cant or wont.


----------



## toby bryant

My all time favorite is an English Ale called RoHal Oak.  I drank it regularly at an import beer tavern about 10 years ago but have been unable to find it the last few years.  Man, I miss that beer.  Guiness on tap is always great and almost any Belgian ale will do, although Chimay is definitely my favorite.  

For a budget beer JW Dundee has a craft pack that contains a pale ale, an english ale, a pilsner, and a porter. At only $11.99 a 12 pack it is a pretty good bargain.  

Call me a beer snob, but I only use beers in an aluminum can for beer can chicken, lol!


----------



## hooligan8403

Toby Bryant said:


> My all time favorite is an English Ale called RoHal Oak.  I drank it regularly at an import beer tavern about 10 years ago but have been unable to find it the last few years.  Man, I miss that beer.  Guiness on tap is always great and almost any Belgian ale will do, although Chimay is definitely my favorite.
> 
> For a budget beer JW Dundee has a craft pack that contains a pale ale, an english ale, a pilsner, and a porter. At only $11.99 a 12 pack it is a pretty good bargain.
> 
> Call me a beer snob, but I only use beers in an aluminum can for beer can chicken, lol!


Lot of micro brews around here are using cans now instead of bottles. Not sure how much of a trend its going to be but they are citing ease of transport and things like that for reasoning with going for cans over bottles.


----------



## flash

Toby Bryant said:


> My all time favorite is an English Ale called RoHal Oak.  I drank it regularly at an import beer tavern about 10 years ago but have been unable to find it the last few years.  Man, I miss that beer.  Guiness on tap is always great and almost any Belgian ale will do, although Chimay is definitely my favorite.
> 
> For a budget beer JW Dundee has a craft pack that contains a pale ale, an english ale, a pilsner, and a porter. At only $11.99 a 12 pack it is a pretty good bargain.
> 
> Call me a beer snob, but I only use beers in an aluminum can for beer can chicken, lol!


 Which Chimay? I have only done the Blue so far. Both wife and I gave it a *** - .


----------



## toby bryant

Flash said:


> Which Chimay? I have only done the Blue so far. Both wife and I gave it a *** - .



I actually prefer the original Chimay over the blue, label is a maroon color.


----------



## luv2putt

Anyone like to trade some bells hopslam for some Pliny ... I'm in NorCal so Pliny is easily accessible ...   Brad


----------



## motokid

DSCN3417.JPG



__ motokid
__ Feb 4, 2013






Might be the most decadent and deliciously chocolaty beer every created. 

A beer and dessert all in one bottle. Not something to be downed after a hot day of cutting grass. 

Slowly enjoy this beer in front of a fire on a winter night. 

All Samuel Smith's beer is fabulous.


----------



## bdawg

If you like chocolate stouts-

Rogue Double Chocolate Stout is suitable for using on your ice cream!

Young's Double Chocolate Stout is another really easy drinking chocolate stout that is packed with flavor.


----------



## motokid

BDawg said:


> If you like chocolate stouts-
> 
> Rogue Double Chocolate Stout is suitable for using on your ice cream!
> 
> Young's Double Chocolate Stout is another really easy drinking chocolate stout that is packed with flavor.


Had them both. Love them. Harpoon makes a delicious chocolate stout as well. I've had the Southern Tier selections too.

Nothing compares to the Samuel Smith's. 

At least not in my humble opinion.


----------



## pgsmoker64

smokinclt said:


> #1. Weihenstephaner Kristall Weissbier
> 
> Doug


I'm with Doug!

I Love a Kristall Weissen!  When I was in Germany in the 80's we used to get Weissen on tap in the clubs (I was about 17 then) and I loved it.

I still buy these at Total Wine & More and put in a squeeze of lemon.

Another one of my favorites is Chimay Cinq Cent.  Really good Belgian.


----------



## humdinger

motokid said:


> Had them both. Love them. Harpoon makes a delicious chocolate stout as well. I've had the Southern Tier selections too.
> 
> Nothing compares to the Samuel Smith's.
> 
> At least not in my humble opinion.


If you guys like Chocolate stouts, try Breaksfast Stout from Founders Brewery out of Grand Rapids, MI. This is the coffee lover's consummate beer. Brewed with an abundance of flaked oats, bitter and imported chocolates, and Sumatra and Kona coffee. Scored 100 out of 100 on Beeradvocate.com.

Many folks around here like to include it in their Brownie recipes. It's that good.













Breakfast Stout.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Feb 7, 2013


----------



## motokid

DSCN3481.JPG



__ motokid
__ Feb 10, 2013






Interesting. Hoppy with a hint of grapefruit.


----------



## motokid

DSCN3402.JPG



__ motokid
__ Feb 10, 2013






Awesome in every single way.


----------



## motokid

DSCN3414.JPG



__ motokid
__ Feb 10, 2013






Wonderfully delicious coffee taste..... highly recommend.


----------



## motokid

DSCN3335.JPG



__ motokid
__ Feb 10, 2013






Exceptional selection from Guinness. Strong marks on taste and drinkability.


----------



## motokid

DSCN2621.JPG



__ motokid
__ Feb 10, 2013






Really did not like this stuff. Way too sweet for my tastes. Will probably never buy again.


----------



## motokid

DSCN2778.JPG



__ motokid
__ Feb 10, 2013






Just about everything I've ever had from Brooklyn Brewery has been fabulous. This one is right at the top. Definitely worth a try if you haven't had it.


----------



## redneckman

I was at Bell's in Kzoo a few weeks ago.  Hopslam right from the source is great!  Also had their Bourbon barrel aged cherry stout.  It was very unique and had a nice kick to it. 

Can't wait until the Winter Beer Festival in Comstock Park, MI!!!


----------



## luv2putt

-- 





redneckman said:


> I was at Bell's in Kzoo a few weeks ago.  Hopslam right from the source is great!  Also had their Bourbon barrel aged cherry stout.  It was very unique and had a nice kick to it.
> 
> Can't wait until the Winter Beer Festival in Comstock Park, MI!!!
> 
> 
> Redneckman:   You want to  trade some Russian River Pliney the Elder for some Bells Hopslam ?


----------



## flash

motokid said:


> DSCN2778.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ motokid
> __ Feb 10, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about everything I've ever had from Brooklyn Brewery has been fabulous. This one is right at the top. Definitely worth a try if you haven't had it.


So far the only one that disappointed us was the Brooklyn Lager and it was not terrible. Have not tried this one, but so far Winter Ale is our Fav.

The only Chocolate Stout we have had so far is "Fort Collins".  Two and 1/2 stars tops.


----------



## netbbq

Highland Brewing Company Thunderstruck Coffee Porter (Asheville, NC)


----------



## redneckman

Luv2putt

I would like to try a beer from out your way.  Only problem is I am 2.5hrs from Kzoo, and it is very difficult to find in my area.  I know they have problems finding it down state because it sells quickly.


----------



## hooligan8403

motokid said:


> DSCN3414.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ motokid
> __ Feb 10, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderfully delicious coffee taste..... highly recommend.


Great from the tap at the brewery.


----------



## rschlank

Toby Bryant said:


> I actually prefer the original Chimay over the blue, label is a maroon color.



Actually, the maroon is not really 'original' Chimay.  It goes like this:
Maroon is equivalent to Belgian Dubbel - 6-8% abv
Blue is a Belgian Dark Strong Ale - 10-12% or so I think and comes off much sweeter
White label is a Belgian Golden Strong Ale


----------



## flash

Rschlank said:


> Actually, the maroon is not really 'original' Chimay. It goes like this:
> Maroon is equivalent to Belgian Dubbel - 6-8% abv
> Blue is a Belgian Dark Strong Ale - 10-12% or so I think and comes off much sweeter
> White label is a Belgian Golden Strong Ale


I found the Blue to be a little strong for us. ***- from the wife and I out of 5 stars.  So the Maroon might be more to our liking??

We also just tried the Budweiser Black Crown Golden Amber.  For something to pick up at the local grocery for a party, when nothing fancy is around, we did not find it bad. We tend to pick up Shock Top, Blue Moon or Amber Bock when wanting something cheap or taking something to one of the local Restaurants. This Bud would be added to our choices.  *** 1/2 +


----------



## humdinger

redneckman said:


> Luv2putt
> 
> I would like to try a beer from out your way.  Only problem is I am 2.5hrs from Kzoo, and it is very difficult to find in my area.  I know they have problems finding it down state because it sells quickly.


A few weeks ago I heard a local place was carrying Hopslam for $13.99 a six pack (which is about $2 below everyone else's price). When I got there the manager said they sold out in 2 hours.


----------



## ted

luv2putt said:


> Anyone like to trade some bells hopslam for some Pliny ... I'm in NorCal so Pliny is easily accessible ... Brad


Damn, I wish I saw this last week!


----------



## bdawg

Flash said:


> I found the Blue to be a little strong for us. ***- from the wife and I out of 5 stars.  So the Maroon might be more to our liking??
> 
> We also just tried the Budweiser Black Crown Golden Amber.  For something to pick up at the local grocery for a party, when nothing fancy is around, we did not find it bad. We tend to pick up Shock Top, Blue Moon or Amber Bock when wanting something cheap or taking something to one of the local Restaurants. This Bud would be added to our choices.  *** 1/2 +


If you didn't like the Chimay Blue, I would suggest the Chimay White as opposed to the Red.  The White is a Golden Strong, and the Red is a Dubbel. The Dubbel is much closer to the Dark Strong (Chimay Blue) than the White, which is similar to Duvel.


----------



## water3man

Guess I just like American stuff...


----------



## shannon127

So many beers to choose from, how to say what is my favorite.  Here are some my favorites.

My favorite Pale Lager













zywiec.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Feb 22, 2013






My favorite Märzen













paulaner.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Feb 22, 2013






My favorite Vienna Lager













Baltijos.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Feb 22, 2013






My favorite Witbier













Baltas.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Feb 22, 2013






My favorite Hefeweizen













hefe.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Feb 22, 2013






And my favorite Baltic Porter













Porter.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Feb 22, 2013






If you get the chance, try this beer at least once in your lifetime.  Its flavor pallet is more complex than some wines.  You can taste at least 15 different flavors, perfect balance of malty sweetness and hoppy bitterness.


----------



## flash

hefe.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Feb 22, 2013






Got that one in my last mix a six at our ABC. Have not got to it yet.

Have tried Paulaner Hefe-Weizen Natural Wheat and their Lager. Both got a 3 1/4 stars from wife and I.  We're not too much into the bitter hoppy beer. But they weren't bad.


----------



## shannon127

@Flash-- Weihenstephaner is the standard by which all wheat beers are judged.  When you go to drink it, roll the unopened beer bottle gently back and forth to loosen the yeast on the bottom.  When you pour it should be cloudy with a frothy creamy head.  When you taste it, you will get a hint of banana and clove followed by a slightly bready taste.  It truly is a great beer.  I visited the factory, and my wife had to drag me out kicking and screaming.  I would have become a monk to stay there with that brew.


----------



## pbjohnsen

BDawg said:


> I'm a BJCP sanctioned Beer Judge, so I often get this question, and my immediate answer is always the same:
> 
> "My favorite beer is the one in my hand".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to pick a single style as my favorite, I'd say Flanders Red.  Rodenbach Grand Cru is probably my favorite beer of all time.
> 
> As far as go-to beers, I'm a big fan of American IPAs and American Pale Ales, as well as Oatmeal or American Stouts.
> 
> Generally, I don't go for the biggest, most alcoholic beers, like Russian Imperial Stouts or Barleywines, though I'll enjoy them once in a while.
> 
> During the summer time, one of my favorites is Deschute's Twilight Ale, a very hoppy Blonde Ale that's sort of a cross between a blonde ale and an American Pale Ale.
> 
> My favorite lager style is probably a Helles (such as Augusteiner Brau Helles) or a Dortmunder, though I'm pretty partial to Marzen/Oktoberfest, too.
> 
> I like to drink the phenolic beers like Weizens and Belgian Strong Ales, but I'm very sensitive to the phenolics in them and they overwhelm my palate after a full pint, so
> 
> I can never judge them in a competition.


I, too, am a BJCP judge and have judged in the final round at the national finals when the conference was in Chicago. It is one of my favorite memories. My favorite styles are English style barleywine and doppleboch. I am lucky to have several micro-breweries in my area as I'm sure BDawg has living in WA. I have to agree with him about the Helles. My favorite Helles is Hacker-Pschorr. My favorite "lawn mower" beer is Grain Belt. It has vastly improved since Schell's (second oldest family owned brewery in the USA) bought the brand.


----------



## flash

Shannon127 said:


> @Flash-- Weihenstephaner is the standard by which all wheat beers are judged.  When you go to drink it, roll the unopened beer bottle gently back and forth to loosen the yeast on the bottom.  When you pour it should be cloudy with a frothy creamy head.  When you taste it, you will get a hint of banana and clove followed by a slightly bready taste.  It truly is a great beer.  I visited the factory, and my wife had to drag me out kicking and screaming.  I would have become a monk to stay there with that brew.


 Will try it tonight with out steaks. Thanks


----------



## beerandbbq

I would have to agree with you on this one.  My personal favourite and go to beer.


----------



## flash

Flash said:


> Will try it tonight with out steaks. Thanks


Was not bad. Wife liked it a little more than me. I think the clove kinda put me off, but not that I would never try it again. Had a nice clean taste. Not bitter.


----------



## shannon127

How cold was the beer?  You should serve it at 48-50 degrees.  Gives it a little more balance


----------



## flash

Knowing my wife, even colder and I have told her some beers are better at a higher temp.


----------



## luv2putt

Just like our wine , we drink our beer a little to cold to taste all the amazing flavors !!!!


----------



## jimdepo

Geez, I'm down to my last few bottles of Ballentine Ale. What am I gonna do when it's gone. Maybe finish off the few Narragansett Ales I have left. Yes, the Ruppert Knickerbocker is all gone.


----------



## redneckman

Found a new favorite beer!  Founders had a tasting at Burgies in Alpena MI.  They had 4 very rare beers which included KBS (Kentucky Breakfast Stout)!  It was beautiful....


----------



## bryd

I would have to say innis @ gunn from scotland.


----------



## flash

redneckman said:


> Found a new favorite beer!  Founders had a tasting at Burgies in Alpena MI.  They had 4 very rare beers which included KBS (Kentucky Breakfast Stout)!  It was beautiful....


 Picked up something called just "Kentucky Ale". Gonna give it a whirl tonight with a pizza we are doing.


----------



## ats32

redneckman said:


> Found a new favorite beer!  Founders had a tasting at Burgies in Alpena MI.  They had 4 very rare beers which included KBS (Kentucky Breakfast Stout)!  It was beautiful....


Yes KBS is incredible. I usually buy as many as I can in early April. Make sure to get a hold of your local specialty beer store in early March to place an order and hope they save you a 4-pack. The 4-pack runs $23 though....

Now you need to get to an event to try CBS. Canadian Breakfast Stout...it's KBS but instead of aging in bourbon barrels it's aged in maple syrup barrels. Mmmmmm


----------



## thoseguys26

whistlepig said:


> Its good beer. Sometimes Coors original is hard to find. I live about twelve miles from Oxford, OH. Miami University is in Oxford, OH. The college students in Oxford love Coors original. The supply is endless.


whistlepig -- I just had some Whistlepig bourbon the other day, thanks to a friend. Wow, that stuff was amazing. It's from Vermont I believe.


----------



## risingsmokebbq

"Coors Light" drink and my sauce base 
-2 cups ketchup -1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
-1/2 cup of coors light. Than add your favorite dry seasoning to make it your own.


----------



## hatebreed

Alexander kieths india pale ale is my fav hands down.


----------



## flash

hatebreed said:


> Alexander kieths india pale ale is my fav hands down.


 Their Lager and Brown Ale is not bad either. Did not try their Pale Ale.

 We tried Weyerbachers Merry Monk Belgium Ale last night. Very nice.


----------



## hatebreed

Ya i dont mind the lager either. I tried their two new flavors this weekend. Both were not really my style very hoppy.


----------



## jesalba

Blue Moon

Citra DIPA

Abner

Founders Breakfast stout

Dark horse bourbon barrel

Black tuesday

Beatification

The best Cohiba cuban cigars https://www.cubancigarsbest.com/index.php/cohiba-cuban-cigars.html


----------



## tc fish bum

larry bell's gift to mankind " bells porter", second by your choice belg. blue, the monks can brew cant they!! i try to clone it over and over but my yeast is never on. turns out good but never great


----------



## pitmasternate

Miller high life is my all time favorite. However lately I have been enjoying Sierra Nevada and an oregan based dead guy ale. :biggrin:


----------



## edward36

I'll always go to the weissbier, either German (like Weihenstephaner Hefe) or Austrian - Edelweiss. 

And always very cold... 

However, I had a very nice experience with stout - Guinness, to be precise... In a pub near London, UK, draught.


----------



## cdn offroader

Ocean82 said:


> Beer is a gift to mankind. It's time to celebrate it.
> 
> 
> What's your favorite style?
> *I like the Darker Ales(reds and browns) and most wheat beers
> 
> 
> What's your favorite drinking beer? The one that is in my hand! That is what beer is your go to beer for a session of drinking?
> Tough one to say, depends on the day. Usually a Rickards Red, If I can find it a Newcastle Brown or Waterloo Dark.
> 
> 
> What's your all time favorite special occasion beer?
> I really like Greatlakes Brewing Company Winter Ale, or the Granville Island Maple Ale.
> 
> 
> My favorite styles have to be Belgian ales and hefeweissens. My cheap go to is Yuengling or Franziskaner Dunkelweiss if my wallet is fat that day. My all time favorite is either Gulden Draak or Chimay Blue.*



Sadly, the best beer I ever tasted was a can of Molson Canadian served at river water temperature after a week of wilderness river paddling in Northen Ontario into James Bay.


----------



## gator navy

I like the dark brown ales. Newcastle Brown Ale, Fat Tire Amber Ale, Sam Adams Boston Lager, & Starr Hill Amber Ale (from Charlottesville, Va) are my favorites.


----------



## smokinjtx

It's so hard to list my favorite beers. A lot of the time it depends on my preference at the time. But just to name a few that come to mind first:

Firestone Walker Parabola

Firestone Walker Double Jack

Prairie Artisan Ales BOMB!

Jester King Whiskey Barrel Rodeo

Jester King Atrial Rubicite

Founders Breakfast Stout

Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout

Founders Imperial Stout

Lagunitas Sucks

Stone Enjoy By

Goose Island Bourbon County Coffee Stout

Goose Island Bourbon County Brand Stout

(512) Whiskey Barrel Double Pecan Porter

Austin Beerworks Heavy Machinery Double IPA

Alesmith Speedway Stout

And the list goes on... Beer & Cooking are two huge hobbies of mine.


----------



## mj ryder

Winter time I like a nice Guinness, when summer hits I love a nice Sam Adams Boston, fat tire,or a good ole corona will dp


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

The one that's in my hand, currently a Samuel Adams Belgian Session....  It's in the new Samuel Adams Spring Sampler Pack.... I gotta try em all ya know, would not be fair to not give em all a fair shot !!  :laugh1:


----------



## andyw

Long trail double bag when I have a few extra bucks. Otherwise Budweiser


----------



## oddball

I have a few, changes by season and/or what I'm doing.

The usual cast that is always in the fridge:  Budweiser, Bud Select, Bud Ice, or MGD (it varies by mood or what's on sale).

And I experiment with the specialty beers as well, current favs:  Leinenkugel Summer Shandy or Orange Shandy (also always in the fridge, varies by season).

Others include Blue Moon and Sam Adam's.  Plus the new Miller Fortune is damn tasty.


----------



## matt-n

My favorite daily beer is yuengling, but being that I'm in WA, I drink stone, rogue, and Elysian for the most part for bottled beers.  Stone smoker porter, rogue red, Elysian red ipa.  Those are my top 3.  
For drafts pullalup river brewery is the best brew house I have ever been to.


----------



## smokinadam

Yuengling I had for the first time when I was visiting boston. Drank it every opportunity I had since I can't get it here in WI.  
I try lots different styles.  I do really like the Sam Adams Cold Snap but since it's a seasonal I need to change styles.  I'll have some Honey Brown from NY which is nice and smooth and also have found Longboard and Big Wave to be good new beers for around here.  We have lots of leinies and they are in the house during the summer months. 
Yuengling needs to make their way here!


----------



## saint hophead

Hoponius Union is a fantastic brew if you can get , buy it . 

Jolly good .

Cheers ,
Saint


----------



## hernando

I have been loving Clown Shoe's beers; especially Tramp Stamp. If I want dark and rich, gotta have a Rasputin RIS.


----------



## roger47

ocean82 said:


> Beer is a gift to mankind. It's time to celebrate it.
> 
> What's your favorite style?
> 
> What's your favorite drinking beer? That is what beer is your go to beer for a session of drinking?
> 
> What's your all time favorite special occasion beer?
> 
> My favorite styles have to be Belgian ales and hefeweissens. My cheap go to is Yuengling or Franziskaner Dunkelweiss if my wallet is fat that day. My all time favorite is either Gulden Draak or Chimay Blue.


Like the statement for the "The Church Brew Works" Pittsburgh PA,  "And on the eighth day, man created beer".  This brew pub is one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Gwanger

Hofbrau octoberfest, Hofbrau reg. St. pauli girl and Chimay blue at Christmas at 40 deg.cold.I find it harder to make the true german beers bc of the step mashing


----------



## pops6927

Grolsch


----------



## Gwanger

pops6927 said:


> Grolsch


Grolsch is a great beer, just got back from carribean and on the cruise ship the only better beer choices was Grolsch. So I drank it daily and I truly enjoyed it. Not a big fan of IPA's find them too bitter love those true german beers,not real cold, 40deg, is perfect temp.


----------

